# Arthur Bliss



## isridgewell (Jul 2, 2013)

Bliss was a composer that showed huge potential in his early years but as a result of the terrible experiences he suffered during WWII it is said, did not reach this potential in the years that followed.

For me works such as Rout, The Colour Symphony, Melee Fantasque and Checkmate (which were all written before the war) are simply stunning.

Is it a case that Bliss's creativity was cut short by his injury and the tragic loss of his brother Kenard (whom he was injured trying to save) or have Bliss's later works simply not been championed enough and went "out of fashion" before being fully appreciated.

For the record I an a huge admirer of Bliss and urge all to read his memoirs.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

isridgewell said:


> For the record I an a huge admirer of Bliss and urge all to read his memoirs.


For the record you are not the only one. :tiphat:


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

isridgewell said:


> Bliss was a composer that showed huge potential in his early years but as a result of the terrible experiences he suffered during WWII it is said, did not reach this potential in the years that followed.
> 
> I'm a great admirer of this composer's works & he wrote a brilliant score for the film of H G Wells' Things to Come, but believe he fought in WW1 rather than WW2.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

I've never heard this information before and don't think it to be correct.
It was the first war that he served in.
Other works.

Meditations On a theme By john Blow.....Metamorphic variations...Morning Heroes...Miracle In the Gorbals and Adam Zero Ballets...Piano Concerto...Cello Concerto...

Morning Heroes and the Concertos are great stuff.


----------

